# never give up



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya ive been on the boards for quite a while, ive had 4 treatment cycles
im 43
1st ivf using my own eggs where i found out they were all dormant and my only chance was from the donor route

i then had 2 attempts at frozen embryo transfer using donated embryos both failed 
then i had ivf using donor eggs and got a bfp.

baby millie lucie was born 19/04/2010 2 weeks early via emergency a grade c section weighing 5lb 11 oz

never give up hope ladies it will happen xx
love and best wishes to you allxx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

congratulations  

It is all worth it in the end xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkminx (Apr 7, 2010)

Thankyou so much for your words of encouragement and well done xx


----------



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you - had news today that donor eggs might be only way for us


----------

